# Starting a new cycle  Test E , EQ and TREN



## Delawerebadboy (May 12, 2012)

How much of each would u run , I was thinking about  test e at 600 mg  EQ at 600 mg and TREN at 450 mg


----------



## juiceball44 (May 12, 2012)

the details are overwhelming, i don't even know where to begin


----------



## keith1569 (May 12, 2012)

Little background bro?
Age, cycle history?
Stats in general


----------



## the_predator (May 12, 2012)

Have you ever run tren before?


----------



## Delawerebadboy (May 12, 2012)

Age 43  cycles 7  weight 180  I'm 5.10 inches  I have run TREN before but trying to get the most from it, have always worked out , im already running 5 ius of rips a day for the last year , no I'm not new to this at all diet is pretty close


----------



## Diesel618 (May 12, 2012)

Tren E or Tren A? 350 mg/week of A is usually sufficient even for the advanced guys. (100 mg EOD). I'm interested to see how this goes for you though. I see these 3 compounds in a cycle for myself in the future.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 12, 2012)

1-10 Test E 500-750mg/wk
11-18 Test E 750-1g/wk
1-16 EQ 900mg/wk
8-15 Tren A - 50-75mg ED

Thats what worked really well for me. I used 750mg test all the way through but wish I would have went with something like this.


----------



## Delawerebadboy (May 12, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Tren E or Tren A? 350 mg/week of A is usually sufficient even for the advanced guys. (100 mg EOD). I'm interested to see how this goes for you though. I see these 3 compounds in a cycle for myself in the future.


It's  a mix TREN acetate 50mg, TREN enant 100mg


----------



## juiceball44 (May 12, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> 1-10 Test E 500-750mg/wk
> 11-18 Test E 750-1g/wk
> 1-16 EQ 900mg/wk
> 8-15 Tren A - 50-75mg ED
> ...



Perfect.


----------



## suprfast (May 12, 2012)

Thats some big dog shit there sloppy.  Love your cycles.


----------



## the_predator (May 13, 2012)

If you want some big dog shit check out unclem cycle layout in the sponsor forum. WOW! I think the lowest he goes on test is 2 grams(but he is one big dude). As for OP question, Sloppy layed out a nice cycle that looks sweet. If you wanted to go another route you must ask yourself this question...when you ran tren before did you run test or tren higher? With this answer (low sides/high sides) you will be able to make an easier decision. GL either way brother.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 13, 2012)

Yeah I don't really think my cycle is "Big dog" shit. It's just the doses that I found really work for me. A TON of people on here take some crazy amounts of gear. But that cycle I just laid out is a LOT of oil. If you can get EQ in 300mg/ml concentration it makes things easier.


----------



## overburdened (May 13, 2012)

Delawerebadboy said:


> Age 43  cycles 7  weight 180  I'm 5.10 inches  I have run TREN before but trying to get the most from it, have always worked out , im already running 5 ius of rips a day for the last year , no I'm not new to this at all diet is pretty close


I'm not ripping on you bro... I've had a few  injuries that have put me below the 200lb mark... but why are you only 180 after 7 cycles?  Did you have a major injury, only work out off and on..?


----------



## Delawerebadboy (May 14, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I'm not ripping on you bro... I've had a few  injuries that have put me below the 200lb mark... but why are you only 180 after 7 cycles?  Did you have a major injury, only work out off and on..?


No I have 7 cycles over a long period ,  my real stumbling block is I can't get enough to eat I eat and eat , protein shacks also I was only 145 my whole life so 180 is a big difference , and I have low body fat so I'm trying to put on a few more pounds of lean muscle


----------



## colorado (May 14, 2012)

5'10"  180 can look really good with low body fat. If it's helping your goals, it's helping your goals. I'm not a huge eater either. Some are, some aren't.

That's close to what GSP fights at. Anyone that thinks his physique doesn't look good is a far better man than I.


----------



## carp926 (May 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> 1-10 Test E 500-750mg/wk
> 11-18 Test E 750-1g/wk
> 1-16 EQ 900mg/wk
> 8-15 Tren A - 50-75mg ED
> ...



would it be better to jumpstart with prop or dbol?? also what would ur pct look like on a cycle like this??


----------

